# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Libri "Mashtruesit" përmes Ferdinand Dervishit

## Shijaksi-London

Historitë më të bujshme të shqiptarëve

"Mashtruesit" përmes Ferdinand Dervishit

Dhjetë histori mashtruesish, histori të vërteta që kanë ndodhur në Shqipëri, vijnë të përmbledhura në librin e shkruar nga gazetari, Ferdinand Dervishi. Personazhet e zgjedhur janë pjesë e punës së autorit të botuar në shtyp, por të sjella në një mënyrë të veçantë të shkruari. E ka nisur librin "Mashtruesit" me historinë më të hershme të analfabetit gjerman, Otto Witte, i cili mashtroi shqiptarët më 1913, se kish ardhur si mbret i tyre duke u shpallur Otto i Parë, mbret i Shqipërisë. Mashtrimi nuk zgjati më shumë se pesë ditë, kur nga Stambolli erdhi konfirmimi, por gjithsesi mashtruesi arriti të shpëtojë pa u lagur nga kjo histori. Duke shfletuar librin gjejmë historinë e Mimoza Ujkës, vajzës nga Velipoja, e cila futi në lojë gjysmën e prokurorëve të Tiranës. Dy herë e dënuar për mashtrim, Mimoza arrin gjithnjë të fus në kurth qytetarë. Libri vazhdon të flasë për mashtruesit "Made in Albania", siç i quan Ferdinand Dervishi, për Klejdi Koten që deri më sot është në top listën e mashtruesve, për Blendi Pilinçin, Elona Farkën... por edhe për atë tip tjetër mashtruesish si Gazmend Male, i cili nën "titullin" e mjekut popullor zhvaste nga shqiptarët miliona lekë, duke përfunduar me historinë e fundit me avokaten Natasha Shehu, e cila pretendon se është vajza e ish-kryeministrit, Mehmet Shehu. "Eshtë e vërtetë që i kam pasur për zemër historitë me mashtrues Fatmirësisht pasioni im për këto histori nuk vjen, për shkak se dikur kam qenë objekt i ndonjë mashtrimi spektakolar", është shprehur autori. re.de.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po ndonje histori mashtruesi/e te viteve 1945- 1985 a ka ne liber, se jam shume kurioze ta di.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Ne dhe fati ynë



Më parë kam njohur shkrimet e “Fedes”, pastaj vetë “Feden”. Mos kini merak, emri i njeriut që po përmend nuk është i ndonjë të damkosuri nga drejtësia, ai gjithashtu nuk ka vuajtur ndonjëherë nga brerja e ndërgjegjes që kanë lidhje me vrasje a të plagosur rëndë. Me autorin e këtij vëllimi, Ferdinand Dervishin, kam punuar shumë, por - për fat të keq - për një kohë shumë të shkurtër. Do të doja që përvojën e tij ta kishim në tavolinat tona edhe shumë herë më tepër, porse fati dhe koha, rrethanat që nuk varen në të shumtën e rasteve vetëm prej nesh, na i bëjnë “peshqesh” këto gjëra. Gezetari, tashmë me përvojë, Ferdinand Dervishi, në një moment pauze, që në fakt ia dhuruan rrethanat e muajve që po kalojmë, nuk ndenji duarkryq, ai u hodh në një tjetër fazë të krijimtarisë së tij, në atë të të bërit një libër. 

Në fakt, më shumë se një libër, më shumë se sa faqet që do të lexoni, më shumë se kurioziteti për këto dhjetë histori, – ndonjë i ri i sotëm me siguri do ti cilësonte si të “papara” – ato duket njëherazi sikur janë edhe bashkë me ne edhe shumë larg nesh. Çfarë është ky mekanizëm që i bën njerëzit që janë brenda hekurave të jenë larg nesh po aq edhe sa të jenë afër nesh? Cili është mekanizmi që e bën një Klejdi Kote kriminel, apo një x personazh tjetër nga rrëfimet e Dervishit, që në vend që të jetë një drejtues i aftë dhe i mbarë për të gjithë vendin, të jetë një “kriminel” i dënuar nga ligji shqiptar? Përse tërë këto energji të cilat në një lloj kuptimi nuk shkojnë për së mbari, por përfundojnë përballë hekurave dhe gjykatësve që ndonjëherë edhe vetë nuk dinë se si të veprojnë?

Vite më parë, kur isha fare djalë i ri dhe ma kishte ënda të shoqërohesha me shokë më të mëdhenj se unë në moshë, mbase 30 vjet e ca përpara, pata dëgjuar historinë e dy djemve “në zë” të Tiranës që kishin arritur t’i shisnin Sahatkullën e kryeqytetit një fshatari të ngratë. Diku aty mes Xhamisë së Ethem Beut dhe Pallatit të Kulturës e pata dëgjuar për herë të parë këtë histori: “Sahatkulla u shit për 40 mijë lekë”. Në atë kohë, bëhet fjalë për fillimin e viteve ’70, kaq kushtonte një televizor. Nuk ishte gjë e vogël. Vonë, shumë më vonë, kur i njoha personazhet e kësaj historie, që tashmë e kishin kryer burgun e tyre, nisa të vras mendjen. Nuk është se njerëzit e dënuar për mashtrim më dukeshin si kriminelë. Nuk është se u mungonte humori, nuk është se nuk kishin asnjë talent, apo asnjë mënyrë tjetër për të punuar. Përkundrazi, i kishin të gjitha të dhënat që të shkonin një jetë të qetë e të paqtë. Atëherë, përse? A mos vallë ka ndonjë gjë në jetën tonë që i lejon dikur tipa të tillë ta shprehin protestën në mënyrën e tyre origjinale? Askush nuk ka ndërmend që të mbrojë njerëz që u kanë bërë keq të tjerëve. Porse kërkimi i rrënjëve të së keqes është detyra më parësore e gazetarëve, sidomos e atyre që përballen çdo ditë me të zezën (me krimin), është që në radhë të parë të kërkojnë të bardhën (njeriun). Libri që po na dhuron Ferdinandi kësaj radhe është një rast se si nuk duhet të ngazëllehemi nga e keqja. Në një farë kuptimi secili prej nesh mund të ishte pas hekurave të burgut. Nganjëherë më shkon mendja se vetëm mungesa e talentit, guximit, apo rrethana të tjera e ndajnë njeriun jashtë hekurave nga një njeri i përballur me ligjin dhe i sharë nga e gjithë shoqëria.

Eshtë një film shumë i njohur: “Milja e Gjelbër”. Një njeri i akuzuar për vrasjen e dy fëmijëve bëhet befas personazhi më i mirë në botë, të paktën për një orë e gjysëm, aq sa zgjat filmi. Në një moment të caktuar, personazhi i sajuar i drejtohet Tom Hanksit, aktorit kryesor: -Ju jeni një njeri i mirë shef. Do të kisha dashur t’ju takoja në një vend tjetër...

Të gjithë personazhet që na ka prezantuar Ferdinandi do të kishim dashur ti takonim në një vend tjetër, në një vend a botë më të mirë dhe më të mbarë. Porse “Fedja” është gazetar, ai ka mbajtur shënim me durim dhe na ka sjellë histori që janë shumë afër, por që ne shtiremi sikur janë larg nesh. Sikur të kishim qenë me kohë afër tyre atëherë me këto histori do të ishim duke qeshur. Për fat të keq këto na hidhërojnë ende. Sepse ende nuk e dimë cili është mekanizmi që i bën njerëzit – kaq të aftë sikur del në libër – të kalojnë matanë barrikadës së librit. Pyetja nuk është edhe aq e lehtë të sqarohet. Janë një mijë e një pikëpyetje. Të paktën “Fedja”, miku e kolegu i mbarë Ferdinand Dervishi, na i kujtoi disa gjëra që nganjëherë i harrojmë, të nxituar sikurse jemi, duke parë gjëra që na duken si shumë fort të rëndësishme. Ferdinandi na ka rikujtuar edhe një gjë tjetër, që ne e harrojmë të mbytur nga rutina jonë e punës: Eshtë kollaj të cilësosh si kriminel një njeri, vështirë është të hysh në botën e tij të brendëshme. Ky respekt për njeriun dhe puna këmbëngulëse për shumë vjet me radhë më duket se janë ai çelësi i suksesit që padyshim do të ketë ky libër.

Fatos Baxhaku, 6 Janar 2007

----------


## Shijaksi-London

> Po ndonje histori mashtruesi/e te viteve 1945- 1985 a ka ne liber, se jam shume kurioze ta di.


Klouni analfabet gjerman, 
5 ditë Mbret i Shqipërisë!

Po ka. Libri hapet me historine e nje mashtruesi ne vitin 1913.

Më 1913, një vit pas shpalljes së pavarësisë, në Durrës mbërrin një njeri që vetemërohet për pesë ditë Mbret i Shqiptarëve, duke pretenduar se ishte një princ turk

----------

